# 32" Silverbacks Needed ASAP!!



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Like it says guys I'm in need of a set of 32's that are in good shape! I'm looking to either buy or possibly trade my 31" s/w outlaws for them. My tires are in great shape with minimal wear. I would say 90-95% tread left and would expect something similar on a trade. I'm looking for something within a reasonable driving distance. No further than 2-2.5 hours. Somebody help me out here!


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well u sell the 31 outlaws?..Whenever u find some 32 backs.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

If i dont find a guy that wants to trade and just have to buy tires yes they will be up for sale.


----------

